# Dometic CK2000 Hob Extractor



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi 
Has anyone any experience of the Dometic Extractor?
I am somewhat concerned that Dometic state that there should be a distance of 65cms between the hob and the extractor.
I only have 57cms and I doubt that many motorhomes would have much more.
Any advice would be appreciated.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Alshymer

I suspect that may be a minimum distance - beyond which the extractor will be too high above the pots to work effectively.

Ours is nowhere near that high above the hob, and it sticks out rather a lot, so depending on the construction of your van and how tall (short?) you are, you could end up with a sore head.

Otherwise it's very good. It's a re-circulator so not as efficient as an extractor, but the two built-in downlights are excellent for seeing what's cooking! :wink: :lol: 

Hope that helps

Dave


P.S. "General" comments only, as I'm not sure if ours is the same model.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Dometic CK2000 Extractor*

Thanks Dave for your reply.
On www.waudbys.co.uk it states that the extractor must be at least 65cms from the hob, which seems far too much for a caravan/motorhome.
I would like to know if yours is the same model and what distance you have, if it wouldn't be too much trouble.
Regards
Martin


----------



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi, 

Ours is an Electrolux and it is only 53cm from the hob, the 57cm is a safety thing if the filters get greasy they could catch alight although as I say ours is only 53cm.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Dometic CK2000 Extractor*



alshymer said:


> I would like to know if yours is the same model and what distance you have, if it wouldn't be too much trouble.
> Regards
> Martin


Apologies Martin - I seem to be operating in "_useless_" mode today! 

Since everything else in the van is Dometic I had assumed . . . . . but the hood is a Baraldi, and it's 60 cm above the hob (more than I thought.) 8O

No mention of heights, but the instructions do say, "_Don't cook over an open flame_."

Yeah - OK. So what do I cook on then!! 8O 8O

The phrase "_pinch of salt_" comes to mind here! :lol:

Dave


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Dometic CK2000 Extractor*

Thanks Dave for your trouble.
Best wishes
Martin


----------

